# Fluid around Ovary



## Kellyintenn (Mar 1, 2004)

I recently had a CT scan done for my IBS and everything looked good- BUT- My gastro told me I had what looked to be a lot of fluid around my right ovary. I am on the low dose birth control pill Kariva (28 day) and I am having slight discomfort on my right side and nausea. I made an appointment with my gyno for this friday. I am 23 years old, newly married for the first time and I have no children. I am also not pregnant and I just got my period today with no pain other than usual cramps. Could this be serious? My gastro believes it is a ruptured cyst and urged to get a gyno appointment asap. I am scared. How bad could this be or could this just be a characteristic of the pill that prevents me from ovulating? My blood work also showed my white blood count at 15,000 (high) and he fears I could have an infection either around that ovary or somewhere else. Any advice I would greatly appreciate. Anything to ease my nerves!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Ovarian cysts are pretty common and at some point the either burst or get reabsorbed.http://www.emedicine.com/EMERG/topic352.htm says it is like 30% of woman with regular periods and 50% of woman with irregular periods.If anything being on the pill tends to reduce it. Many woman have them and never have any symptoms from them they just form and go away over time.It is likely nothing you need to worry about, but like anything if there is a small chance of a something you need to have it followed up with to make sure it is a nothing rather than a something.K.


----------

